# Do 1 year NIE's automatically renew?



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

As above.

Have been in Spain 1 year, NIE expires in October and wondering if I need to got through the whole thing with appointments, documents, etc. for the renewal, or does it roll on or do I do something online?

I am being told conflicting things.

Help!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I have to say that I'm confused.

The white NIE certificates now being issued do not expire. Recently (last couple of years) they only lasted 3 months before needing to be renewed.

Are you sure it's a white certificate you have?

If so, and you are resident in Spain (here for more than 90 days) then you are expected to submit form EX18 and sign on the list of foreigners (aka 'residencia'). This will result in a green form or card. Again, this does NOT expire.

Can you perhaps post a photo of your NIE certificate with the relevant info blanked out?


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

I didn't mention a white NIE or any colour. But now that you have it is pale blue. It is laminated paper not plastic but not flimsy really. I thought I'd have gotten an actual card!

It says it expires in October. I was issued it last October.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Deilasoul said:


> I didn't mention a white NIE or any colour. But now that you have it is pale blue. It is laminated paper not plastic but not flimsy really. I thought I'd have gotten an actual card!
> 
> It says it expires in October. I was issued it last October.


I know you didn't mention the colour - I was trying to explain.


There is no such NIE or residencia document that is blue in colour. (that I know of)


You certainly don't get a card for your NIE and the green residencia is very flimsy.


It would really help to post a picture of what you have - it doesn't sound like an NIE nor a residencia so I'm struggling to understand what it is.


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> I know you didn't mention the colour - I was trying to explain.
> 
> 
> There is no such NIE or residencia document that is blue in colour. (that I know of)
> ...


This is the exact one I have.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Deilasoul said:


> This is the exact one I have.


But there isn't an expiry date on this one. Yours does, does it?


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But there isn't an expiry date on this one. Yours does, does it?


Without having to my immediate hand, if it doesn't have an expiry, does it roll on?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Anyway, the NIE number is yours for life even if the certificate does run out so I don't think you have to go through the whole process again


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Deilasoul said:


> This is the exact one I have.


OK, so to me that's green but .... 

That's proof (as it says) that you signed onto the register of foreigners (aka 'residencia'). It actually says you signed on to the list in February 2013 not October 2015

As there is no expiry date, it doesn't expire nor 'roll-on' or anything like that - it's simply valid.


Dan't panic, you don't need to do anything.


----------



## Deilasoul (Sep 2, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> OK, so to me that's green but ....
> 
> That's proof (as it says) that you signed onto the register of foreigners (aka 'residencia'). It actually says you signed on to the list in February 2013 not October 2015
> 
> ...


Blue to me 

Anyway. That wasn't my NIE, it was a Google image find but it's identical minus the region/city and the expiry.

Thanks.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Deilasoul said:


> Blue to me


Slightly off topic, but I see green and you were so sure, I colour checked, and it is blue, and green! lol 

Both of these picked from the image above 
#c8e7ec Color Hex
#7aae98 Color Hex
So it depends which your eye thinks is more dominant!


----------



## hwmartin (Jun 22, 2015)

Both those colours look blue to me!

I guess it could depend on the colour settings of our screens


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

hwmartin said:


> Both those colours look blue to me!
> 
> I guess it could depend on the colour settings of our screens


As stated on the green page Color #7aae98 contains mainly GREEN color. They misspelled colour not me.


----------

